# EBay to ban negative feedback from sellers



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7228460.stm

What a load of rubbish. I've had several non-paying bidders recently but I'm not going to be allowed to make it obvious to other sellers that they're dealing with duds.

Jules
/links


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats terrible it really leaves Sellers unprotected... you want to know if your buyer has a history of non payment   I dont think that'll be popular


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I think its a good idea - as long as ebay stick to there guns and remove buyers that are the cause of complaints.

After personally being the victim of negative feedback (even though the buyer never paid!) I am happy to see this overhauled.

Mind you it took several weeks of emails to and from ebay to get the neg feedback removed from my profile.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tony, did you get it removed?


i have 100% feedback and one awkward buyer left me a negative - totally unfair! I tried to get ebay to remove it but they said it was against their policy


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats Ebay for you, always to suit themselves. I remember them being on watchdog years ago, because you apparently used to be able to 'buy' feedback! Not very legit! I sell bits and bats now and again and got my feedback up to the 300 mark genuinely and honestly and i dont feel theres any protection from them whatsoever. I've had numerous 'idiots' (put politely!) that have left me neg f/back unfairly (always new members) but then you cant tar them all with the same brush as thats unfair. Glad i dont try to make a living off there anyway! Could go on! .....


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

kizzymouse said:


> awkward buyer left me a negative - totally unfair! I tried to get ebay to remove it but they said it was against their policy


Ditto hun, i wasted so much time and effort on one particular individual, who was blatant in his flouting of the rules. I got him banned but the neg feedback remains


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hence the reason why I don't use Ebay anymore!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

kizzymouse said:


> Tony, did you get it removed?
> 
> i have 100% feedback and one awkward buyer left me a negative - totally unfair! I tried to get ebay to remove it but they said it was against their policy


Yep - but it takes time.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I had negative feedback left from a non-paying bidder who then proceeded to send me abusive emails so I managed to get that -ve withdrawn....that was when I only had about 10 feedback and was fairly new to eBay.

I've always prided myself on 100% feedback and then I got another non paying bidder who decided to leave me -ve feedback (I'd not even left -ve for her at this stage !!)...she obviously hadn't paid for a few items & got ebay suspension so she started emailing me from "a friends" account....so I contacted ebay.  They didn't do anything initially and then she got her account back and added some more comments to my -ve feedback.....I continued to complain to ebay, sent all the emails to them and eventually, like Ceri, got her banned !
They refused to remove my -ve feedback from her though which really annoyed me !

Saying that, I don't think it's a good idea to remove negative feedback completely as there are some really dodgy characters out there and I'm fed up with non-paying bidders or other sellers who are rubbish...ie like when I've paid £3/4 for p&p and it arrives in a thin brown paper envelope which has ripped open, no secure packaging and 2nd class post !!!   I don't leave negative but I'll leave neutral !

I think that if it's a non-paying bidder they shouldn't be allowed to leave feedback for you....if you've put in a claim for non-paying bidder through ebay then they should be able to put some sort of freeze on that person being allowed to leave feedback (if that's possible !).

I use eBay alot...although haven't sold for ages, despite having loads of stuff to put on there...it's time consuming !  Generally people on there are really good and helpful but I've had a few dodgy ones...where I've paid for things by cheque cos they don't accept paypal and then never received goods...by time you complain and ebay sort out and take their admin fee (£15/20) I usually only end up with out £2 back or something equally small amount !!  If I do buy things I much prefer Paypal now as there's more security.....same as if I'm selling things, I used to accept cheques but have decided Paypal only now !

Anyway, thats my little rant over !

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

superstar84 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> We've all had non payers and I believe ebay do let you relist the items FOC again.


Yes, you can relist your items but it's still a pain in the butt and basically if you bid on an item you are entering into a contract to pay for that item if you win. You also need to ensure that you check your statements to ensure ebay do refund you your FVF (final value fee) as well as the relisting charge....if you notice, you still actually pay for the relisting but they will refund you....so you have to wait. There are also plenty of "bidders" who just like mucking around and bidding all over the place with no intention of paying....why shouldn't they be left negative feedback and eventually removed from ebay ?

I've also had scammer bids on items (all from US) and then ebay have automatically removed my item but then have charged me to relist !!!! It took me absolutely ages to go through and explain that they removed it, there was nothing wrong with my item and that they owed me money !

I've never done tit for tat leaving negative as I feel it's rather childish to be honest, sorry...but I do feel I should be able to leave negative feedback for a non-paying bidder or a poor seller.

As a seller I've had plenty of nightmare buyers....I only post on Saturdays and clearly state so on my auction but still get complaints.....I used to post any day and sometimes bring them into work to post during lunchbreak but I even had one woman email me some rather unfriendly messages when I couldn't post her parcel on the day I had said I would (next day from her paying)....and the reason I couldn't post was because of the bombs in the City a few years ago and no-one was allowed to leave our office for obvious reasons....I even contacted her to explain and all I got was abuse that wasn't good enough !!!!!

Sometimes I do wonder why I bother selling but I've made some good money on there.....

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

superstar84 said:


> I don't think it is childish at all as I sent the money - it isn't my fault she had the communication skills of an ape and just went ahead and landed me with negative feedback. So if she's not going to give me good customer service then I'm going to leave her with negative feedback by return.
> 
> If I have 200 good feedback but this muppet can't and won't communicate properly - why should I be the only one with negative feedback?
> 
> For example if you walk into a shop and they don't give you a good experience whilst trying to buy something, you don't return and you let others know not to go there either.


Sadie

I didn't say it was childish to leave negative feedback if it's deserved (if you read my previous posts you'll see I completely agree)....I said it was childish to leave tit for tat negative feedback......ie I've left negative feedback for someone because they were either poor seller or non-paying bidder and then they respond by leaving negative feedback purely because I did.....that's childish.......leaving genuinely deserved -ve ** isn't !


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thought you might be interested in this as E-bay have changed the feedback rules

http://money.cnn.com/2008/02/07/smbusiness/ebay_boycott.fsb/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

There's this thread as well...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127901.0

N x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Minxy, was going to add it there but thought more people might join a boycott if it was seperate?


----------

